# Redline Info



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I am compiling a list of all Nissan motors and the vehicle they come in. I have however stumbled upon a problem with the B and N series chassis. I need the redline for the following motors(Yes I did a search) Some I am not sure of.

E15s
E16s
E16i
GA16i 6800rpm???
QG18DE
CA16DE 7000rpm???
CA18DE 7000rpm???
QR25DE 6200rpm???

Any help would be thankful, as I am trying to complete the B and N chassis before I move on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

1991 sentra se-r has a sr20de and redlines at 7500

you probably already know that though.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm pretty sure all e-series are 6000 RPMs. GA16DE = 6800 rpms


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

The GA16i redlines at 6300rpm, right. My fuel cut was never right on, normally came around 7000-7500rpm. Still can't figure out how I never blew it up, considering I was 4 quarts low for a month.

PS, nice weather for driving. Hell ya, we have had 60 degree weather for almost a week. But I still don't have a car yet.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Funny how one second your wondering how your car never blew a rod or something.. but then your next line is basically.. Rest In Peace ga16i LOL.. Travis


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Dude, I was T-boned by an 83 year old fart driving an Escort Wagon. Not a very good experience. You didn't know, so I can't yell at ya 
-Rob-


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

QG18DE redlines @ 6500, rev limiter (fuel cutoff) is @ 6700 or 6750.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks. Ahhh, list is done, except for the old 200sx's.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Thanks. Ahhh, list is done, except for the old 200sx's. *


The B14 based 200SXs had the same engines as B14 Sentra's


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Nah, i'm talking about the old 200sx's. Think they are the S12 chassis. Might as well, the S chassis is the next list i'm going to do. Isn't the B14 200sx just nothing more than the 2 door B14 Sentra?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Isn't the B14 200sx just nothing more than the 2 door B14 Sentra? *


Yes it is. I assumed you were talking about that one because you were making hte list for N and B platforms.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Damnit Ricebox. Your Avatar is making me hungry!
Anyways, I was doing the B and N chasis, but finished them up. I also wanted to do the old 200SX's and I was going to start the S chassis, they are pretty much one in the same.


----------

